# Pathfinder replacement decals



## swaddict (Dec 19, 2009)

I was wanting to get some new ones made for my 17T, I do not have a digital copy, but I can get measurements and pics of the old ones if needed.


----------



## AfterHours2 (Aug 2, 2010)

Pm sent..


----------



## LWalker (Aug 20, 2013)

I can cut them for you if swaddict can get the measurements and a straight on picture of them. See link in my signature.


----------



## AfterHours2 (Aug 2, 2010)

Thx Lwalker for the awesome job on the decals. The quality and speed of shipping was the best I have ever seen. Thx again and I will surely order again when needed..


----------



## fjmaverick (Sep 18, 2015)

I know this is an old thread but does anyone have the measurements for the Pathfinder decal on the side of the boat? I bought one of the chrome ones Pathfinder sells for a size reference (about 12" in length) and it seems small to me.

The decal guy Im using has the file but needs to know the overall length of the lettering.


----------

